# Dreamweaver template error



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

urgent request for help, I have designed a template in Dreamweaver and when I go to save/save as, I keep on getting this error messsage "there is an error at line 79, column 1 (absolute position 213) of 'c:/....../templates/.......dwt' : unbalanced #endeditable tag"
I had a look at the source code on the template and there is nothing on that line. I am using dreamweaver mx version 6.1 on windows xp, I even tried saving in dreamweaver 8 and I still get the same message.
Where is column 1? What does absolute position 213 & unbalanced #endeditable tag mean?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It is part of an editable region that has been set up in the template and either a portion of it or all of it has been removed. To be balanced there has to be a #begineditable region and an #endeditableregion

There is probably nothing on that line (79) since the #begineditable region is missing.


----------

